# Any way to make fake braces?



## BriannaDIY (Mar 2, 2012)

I have seen a few videos on youtube, but their camera isn't so clear. :|

  	ANYWAYS!!

  	I have always wanted braces but the ones the other people make look too fake. Ideas?
  	 thanks!!


----------

